# GML Mustang Start UP



## Graphiticus (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi guys.

I thought I'd post this better late than never. I shot a short 20 second clip of a few Mustangs starting up for the final "51" fly-by at the 2007 Gathering of Mustangs and Legends in Columbus, Ohio last Summer. I had the time of my life standing a mere 10 feet behind these guys smelling the exhaust and feeling the thundering engines and squinting as the propwash blasted my face and whiped my shirt. Oh, what a feeling!


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Man wish i was there! that musta been a rush


----------

